# Barnsdale



## biblethumpncop (May 14, 2004)

I am a decent finger shooter, and have been doing well with 20 year old bows that I piece together. I haven't purchased a factory new compound since 1990. I have a soft spot in my heart for my provantages (48" ATA). I shot the Hoyt Superstars (44") today and found I shot one well, but not the other. I think I may splurge this summer and get a new bow. It may allow me to break free from trying to find the next best "unproven" combination of riser/limbs/wheels.

I have been looking at threads on bows and usually gloss over Barnsdales because I would never pony up for a $1,000 bow. If I sold my current stable of bows, I could recoup the majority of that money. A bonus in July has freed up a little money as well. A set of ACC's and a new scope would round it all together. A $1300 package would cause my nose to bleed. I have never done something that crazy before, but I think I need to have a custom bow built to my DL, at my desired ATA and draw weight, not to mention 50-55% letoff and quality arrows/scope.

For those that own a Barnesdale, are they the cats meow or just another bow? Do they have any deflex? This wouldn't happen again for a long time, so I want it to be right. I am not looking for an opinion on should I buy one, just if they meet your expectations. It would be a satin black model.


----------



## itbeso (Jul 6, 2005)

bible, my opinion is to stick with your provantages. The only finger bow that i have ever shot better than the provantage was the old pse 48" bows of the late 80's.


----------



## biblethumpncop (May 14, 2004)

My concern with the provantages is the inability to shoot light arrows repeatedly outdoors. I hope to secure a prostar, which is a machined riser that has the same geometry as the provantage. My superstars have 21" risers, which make shooting 20 yards difficult because of my low anchor. The provantage allows me to see the pin at 20 yards because it is a 24" riser. I imagine the prostar and barnsdale will too.


----------



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

I've had two Barnsdales. They are great bows, but I too prefer my old Provantage. One of the best field scores I ever shot with the PV was with 3-04 ACC's that weighed around 280 grains..... I shot great scores with a Prostar, but always came back to the old PV.... My only problems with the Prostar was the grip and the physical weight. Actually, IMO the Oasis was the best Hoyt machined riser finger bow with the Protec an honorable mention..


----------



## big cypress (Jul 31, 2006)

in buying used bows searching for ''the bow'' i've tried many including a one year old barnsdale . it was an ego trip but i didn't like the grip at all [ by the way it was $1100 bow and i paid under $500 for a MINT bow] . the bow most available that i like a lot is the protec lx pro with wheels . i'd like a fuller grip but the wheels make draw length change simple and are smooth . lx pro limbs make a 48'' a to a . it's like a provantage on steroids . . .edit ..still looking for an oasis at 29'' and 40 lb. max. , really like to try one .


----------



## biblethumpncop (May 14, 2004)

Thanks for the info and experience guys. Jmoose77 helped me with measurements on his Aspen. It is a 21" riser with a 6 1/2" sight window. Thats the same as my Superstars. I need a longer riser/sight window. My provantage has an 8" sight window and works so I can see the 20 yard sight setting clearly. I see that Barnsdale has a 23" riser. Anyone know the riser length and sight window length of a montega or protec?

Thanks for the help.


----------



## biblethumpncop (May 14, 2004)

biblethumpncop said:


> Thanks for the info and experience guys. Jmoose77 helped me with measurements on his Aspen. It is a 21" riser with a 6 1/2" sight window. Thats the same as my Superstars. I need a longer riser/sight window. My provantage has an 8" sight window and works so I can see the 20 yard sight setting clearly. I see that Barnsdale has a 23" riser. Anyone know the riser length and sight window length of a montega or protec?
> 
> Thanks for the help.



You can see on this picture how high my scope is at 20 yards.


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

About 6.5" window and 21" overall for a Protec.
Love my Protec with LX limbs and wheels, it shoots like a dream.

-Grant


----------



## biblethumpncop (May 14, 2004)

Thanks Grant. That helps a lot. I am limited to the provantage, prostar and barnsdale based on sight window length. I could always extend my sight out far, but that doesn't work on a hunting sight.


----------



## itbeso (Jul 6, 2005)

Bible, looking at your peep height it seems to me that you should stop anchoring on your chest and move it up to under your chin.:angel:


----------



## biblethumpncop (May 14, 2004)

itbeso said:


> Bible, looking at your peep height it seems to me that you should stop anchoring on your chest and move it up to under your chin.:angel:


Pretty funny... No problem reaching 80 yards I bet.:wink:


----------



## fuelracerpat (May 6, 2008)

I have three Barnsdales...they are not a light bow and some do not like the grip, personally, I came to terms with the grip. The riser is deflexed enough, there is some handshock, recoil or "feedback" at the shot, but no more than any other bow of this layout. The draw length is adjustable without having to press the bow. For my money, there is no other bow, new, on the market that will compare with the Barnsdale for an accurate, built to your specification, finger bow. If Hoyt would lose the "bridge" behind the riser, I could probably shoot one of those, but by the time you order one, in target colors, it is every bit as expensive as the Barney. The only thing I would like to see Dave Barnsdale do is offer a 50 or 52" ATA bow, that is what I would like to try.


----------



## shadowhunter (Oct 12, 2003)

The Montega has a 25 inch riser while the Protec has a 22 inch. The Montega also has a hole for a string stop. Talk about a DEAD shot! The Montega also has Accuwheels which I really like and my Protec has wheel and one half. The limbs on the Montega are rather short so a man with some imagination like you might be able to morph it into a real cool Frankenstein project and great shooter.


----------



## biblethumpncop (May 14, 2004)

I finally located a Prostar which will be here next week. If it fits my needs, I will shelve the idea of a new bow. I still might look into making a frankenbow out of a PSE Mach 11 or Moneymaker.


----------



## RAGINROADRUNNER (Jun 5, 2012)

I have been shooting my Provantage Tracer for 24 years. I'd update my equipment if there was something out there better. There isn't..RR


----------



## wa-prez (Sep 9, 2006)

I have two Barnsdales, before that I shot a Redman (virtually the same thing).

They shoot well, real reliable, probably the only disadvantage is they ARE a little heavy (mass weight) and as with most bows now, don't really have a grip to speak of, just a flat, angled section of the riser. I put Tennis Wrap on the grip area.

Another drawback is searching for bow cases long enough for 46" plus to fit! I've made a mistake on a couple hard cases that LOOKED big enough, need to try them out to see.


----------



## J-san (Oct 12, 2004)

I have one of Unclegus' Barnsdales and it is a great bow. I shoot it bare bow and it shoots better than I can. I agree with wa-prez on the grip - it is a bit square and bites into the hand, but some grip wrap solves that. I had to search high and low for a big enough case and this is the one I use:

http://www.amazon.com/Plano-Double-Scoped-Rifle-Case/dp/B000P583SQ

Big enough to fit the bow and pretty much anything else you need.


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

If you like the provantage I would not spend the money on a new bow. IMHO I don't think you are gaining much over the provantage. If you need the 20yard pin lower bump the sight out away from the bow an inch or inch and a half. IT would save you a bunch of money.


----------



## biblethumpncop (May 14, 2004)

I have a Prostar that should arrive by UPS tomorrow. I hope to set it up and shoot the centers out of spots. I have pretty much resigned myself to my stable of horses: Provantage, Prostar and Superstar. They all take the same limbs, which is a plus.


----------



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

Little note on the prostar. Don't put any pressure on the side of the grip period. it's really finicky for left/right...


----------



## biblethumpncop (May 14, 2004)

I thought I would revive an old thread. Last year, I tried several combinations: Provantages, Superstars and Prostar. I shot Vegas this year with one of the provantages. While I was there, KStover listed 2 Hoyt Aspens with Lx Pro lombs and they were fitted with Barnesdale wheels. I went through that entire tournament, thinking about those Aspens. I pulled fellow archers Barnesdale bows and decided that I liked the draw the Tri-Draw wheels had. Soooooo, I bought the red Aspen he had.

My main concern was being able to see a 20 yard scope setting. I have no issues seeing the 20 yard, or even a 10 yard setting. I think the plunger hole must be closer to the hand on the Aspen than the Superstar was.

I have sold off or traded all my superstars, prostar and my beloved provantages. My new all time favorite bow is my Aspen with Barnesdale wheels. I like it soooo much, that I traded my last provantage carbon plus for another Aspen with LX Pro limbs and no wheels. I had a set of #2 command cams that I mounted. They are smooth, but it's not the same as the Barnesdale wheels. I hope to save my milk money and install a set of the wheels on my second Aspen.


----------



## big cypress (Jul 31, 2006)

recently bought a bow with weidel [spelling??] cams and like them a lot . if you can find them , i don't know if they are still made , try them . i don't like the draw cycle with cams but these are awesome , REALLY SMOOTH .


----------



## SkookumDon (Oct 19, 2002)

For the last few years, I have been shooting with a Hoyt Montega with XT3500 limbs for a 46" ATA. If you can find a good used Montega, its one of the best finger bows. I would buy any of the new ones out there.


----------



## KStover (Jan 24, 2009)

biblethumpncop

I assume that your still shooting the 55% letoff modules. Be sure and remember that when you order your Tri-Stars. I'm a firm believer that finger presure/ holding weight is a big deal.

Glad your happy with it.

Keith


----------



## Gapmaster (May 23, 2002)

That pro vantage is gonna be a hard bow to replace, other than like Ben said, maybe an old Magna Flite. If it was me and my scope was to high at 20, I think I might try rolling that bottom wheel a little quicker to get that arrow down, hence then having to slide the scope down. Might not work for you but would be worth a try.


----------

